# I think my new gun needs a sight adjustment....



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought this Sig p229 2 weeks ago. Have put around 200 rounds through it. I have mainly shot revolvers over the years. I recently purchased a little 380 auto and this P229. The 380 was easy to adjust for it had screw adjustments on the rear sights.... But as for the Sig, well, that's a different story. Here are a couple of targets from yesterday. I went ahead and purchased a sight adjustment tool yesterday

Sorry. the pics are sideways....




























I'm left handed.
One thing i need to mention, is that I am going to buy a narrower set of grips that will allow me to get a better grip on the gun. I feel that my trigger finger is just a tad bit off. I would prefer my trigger finger to be more on the trigger than it is. I don't quite have the crease of my trigger finger on the trigger(about 1/4" off) I feel that by having the crease of my finger on the trigger(or at least a little closer), it would be more comfortable to me. I have average to large hands, so I'm surprised that my finger doesn't see more of the trigger. Maybe the trigger needs moved back a tad bit.
I'm really new to shooting this type of gun and still need quite a bit of practice as you can see. the shots seem to be about 1" to the right and about 1/2" high.
I can deal with the shots being a tad high. BUT, I need to fix the problem with them going right. Should I adjust my front or rear sights? I'm thinking the front sights need adjusted. Maybe new grips, or even somehow getting the trigger pulled back about 1/8" would fix the issue. I'm not really sure if it's the sights or the fact that my finger isn't in the best position it could be in on the trigger. 
Any insight from you pros out there are welcomed.

Thanks,

David


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I would guess (being a lefty too) that it's trigger finger related. It sounds to me like you are using too much trigger finger because of the force need to pull the double action trigger. Try it in single action mode and use more of the pad of your finger - then see if the group moves toward the center. That will at least give you and idea of whether it's sights or a trigger finger issue.

But if you decide to move the sights, move the rear sight in the direction you want the group to move - so in your case, move the rear sight to the left, to move the group left. It's going to be a slight move. I'd mark the center of the rear sight with a pencil and extend the line to the slide. Use the sight-pusher (I assume that's what you bought) to move the rear sight about the width of a sharp pencil line to start. Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*SteamboatWillie*'s first paragraph is pretty close to correct, I think.
Don't adjust the sights, just yet.

I'm not sure that it's "too much finger" on the trigger.
I believe that you are pressing the trigger to the right, as you try to press straight to the rear.
The solution is to separate the side of your trigger finger from the trigger and grip, so your idea of using slimmer grips is, I believe, a step in the right direction.


----------



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks to both you and steamboat. I'm working on getting new grips. They are hard to find. The E2 grip kit takes a good bit of work to install. Ebay has a set of Black Aluminum Grips Old Style SigArms that are thinner than mine and they are screw on grips just like my factory grips. They are $200  But that's all I can find. I'm going to try new grips before I move the sights. I get the feeling I'm pushing the gun slightly right when I pull the trigger. May be wrong though. Only way to know, is to try some new grips. I also think the narrower grips are the way to go, for I feel like the gun doesn't rest in the V of my hand quite right, it's just ever so slightly off. Narrower grips would get my "grip" and trigger finger in a more proper position( I think?).

Thanks for the replies guys!! I'll keep you updated on how things turn out.

David



Steve M1911A1 said:


> *SteamboatWillie*'s first paragraph is pretty close to correct, I think.
> Don't adjust the sights, just yet.
> 
> I'm not sure that it's "too much finger" on the trigger.
> ...


----------



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok, I bought new grips. Black Aluminum Grips Old Style SigArms. Cost was $160!.. They are slightly narrower than my stock Hogue aluminum grips. My finger is more on the trigger and my grip does feel better to me. As far as my grip being the issue as to why I was shooting slightly right of target, that was not the problem. I purchased a sight adjustment tool and moved my rear sight slightly to the left. I'm no longer shooting right of my target. The sights were just a tad bit off for me. Here's a grouping of 20 rounds after sight adjustment. Much better! Distance 30ft 20 rounds Sig p229 9mm .... You can compare to other pics in this thread. I need to work on my grouping more. But I'm getting better with practice. Getting hard to find bullets right now. They are limiting us to 1 box per day. UGH!! I think I am going to start loading my own.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now you're shooting very slightly to the left.
Oh, well...


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Now you're shooting very slightly to the left.
> Oh, well...


Yeah, it kind of funny that they started high and right and is now shooting low and left. I think the job would be completed on either group, though.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Try adjusting your finger so it hits the trigger between where it did and does now,just to see what happens.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

either way, Im not messing with you...your groups are better than mine.


----------



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

jdeere9750 said:


> Yeah, it kind of funny that they started high and right and is now shooting low and left. I think the job would be completed on either group, though.


I just thought about something... I need to do something about me eyes. I need glasses for close range. So I have been shooting my gun both without glasses and with them. I really need to get new glasses. Right now my bifocals are broke. So I'm using cheap reading glasses. When I use the reading glasses I can see the sights, yet the target is somewhat blurry. I know I used the reading glasses for the last target I posted. I may have not had any glasses on for the others that show me shooting a little higher. and yes, I am a little left of the target now. May Need a very slight sight adjustment.
Rex, I'll try the difference between where my finger was on the trigger before and where I put it this last time.


----------



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

I just thought of something. I could take the lens out of my weak eye and use it for distance and have the lens in for my strong eye for aiming. Or should I do iit the other way around??... oh, and practice with both eyes open. I think I'll try it and see what happens.


----------

